# will a sweep be as successful if the baby is not engaged??



## dudleeleevi (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi im 37 weeks pregnant with twins, both babies have been head down since 24 weeks. I had a midwife appt this morning and was told that neither baby was engaged yet. My hospital had previously agreed to do a membrane sweep at 38 weeks. I was just wondering whether the babies not being engaged will have any impact on the sweep not working??


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
for a sweep to work, your cervix needs to be slightly dilated, to be able to reach the membranes, the head doesn't have to be engaged for this, but it may be that they can't do it at 38 weeks, as your cervix may not be ready, you never know, but I just don't want you to pin your hopes on having a sweep and going into labour then, as it may be difficult, but don't worry about the heads,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## dudleeleevi (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, I understand that sweeps arent always successful anyway and I assume the midwife will tell me if im dilated when she performs the sweep, or if she is unable to do it.

xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, she will, have my fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------

